# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Bolemic cat

## Savannah

Anyone know y a cat would throw up constantly..mostly after she eats?

----------


## S13

It's probably a hairball Savy.  Mimi does it every now and again.  One time she did it alot, like a few times a day.  Took her to the vet and nothing was wrong with her.  Unless it keeps happening, I wouldn't worry about it.

----------


## Savannah

Its food. not even really digested. no hair...just food...and shes been doing this for a while now...I dont know y. every time after she eats she throws it up...its hardly ever anything else. We've changed her food..i clean her water bowl as much as i can. my friend thinks it cud be stress..but i don't know y she would be...we sont neglect her or anything. and shes been doing it for quite a few months..frequently. 3-4 times in on day and 1-2 days in a week. I dont know if she has a stomach issue or has acid reflex like me?lol cant afford a vet either so..any other ideas on what it cud be or what to try?
thanx tho omar. :Smile:

----------


## S13

Eeek, IDK then. That time when Mimi was vomiting for extended period of time, it was food also.  Took her to the vet and nothing was wrong with her. Took a vet bill for nothing! lol  :Frown: 

Check this link out What Causes Cats to Vomit?

----------

Savannah

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Could have ingested something that could make her sick. Could be many things. If she has been vomiting a lot after eating she needs a vet.

----------


## Lynn

> Anyone know y a cat would throw up constantly..mostly after she eats?


Hi Savannah,
Some cats , especially, Asian type. Simply DO NOT chew their food.
Try purchasing only - really little bits -  of dry food brands .
One of my Burmese, has done this since he was a kitten. (a.k.a. "Chewie")
We call him the "Puckster"
I use Buffalo Blue and Royal Canin dry food. Nice tiny bites. 
It does not completely eliminate the problem, but it helps.
Lynn

----------


## Lynn

> Anyone know y a cat would throw up constantly..mostly after she eats?


Savannah,
One more thing!
Feed her only a little handful at a time---on a large flat plate. ( like a dinner plate) NOT from a bowl.
Lynn

----------


## Sherry

My roommates' cat throws up sometimes because he eats too fast...

----------


## Savannah

she just a calaco. i think its cuz she eats to fast..or to much. i swear she starves herself then eats as much as she can. imma have to find a way so my cat can get her food whenever and then i can manage how much the bolemic one eats. sometimes if i give her an amount in the lid of there container she seems to do better..so..imma have to try and figure somin out.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I've seen this in dogs, but not cats. A lot of dogs gorge on their food and don't chew. I've seen them choke and vomit after. I didn't think cats gorged their food. Hmmm. A lot of the dogs I grew up with ate like this. My cats never did.

----------


## Pandora3d

My cat tends to puke more often if i give him any more than 1/2-3/4 cup of dry food at a time. (also all food, not digested). 
Try only giving 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup in the evening, see if that helps. Also back off the treats, if you give any, this also seemed to trigger my kitty's vomitting episodes.

crazy felines....

----------


## Kristen

> Anyone know y a cat would throw up constantly..mostly after she eats?


My cat did this when we first got him, and he would eat alot at a time. We took him to the vet and they said it was just because his stressed from moving into a new home, so has your cat had anything stressful happening in her life? 

Good Luck  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

yeah this is the first time we've seen a cat do this ourselves. 
kristen - the only thing i cud think of happened four yrs ago...she got a six in cut in her leg. but she didnt start the puking till last year...thanks all

----------


## velvety14u

how old is the cat? general health? diet? ..when did it start ...(Im a 25 yr plus animal nurse) will help if I can ....Julie

----------


## Savannah

thanx. she is 6 years old. very healthly. she eats just dry food. no treats. never give her any people food, not even fish..plus she hates it lol. ill add a pic of her when i get the chance.

----------


## Savannah

heres a pic. she not to skinny or fat...lol thanx for offering your experience velvety.

----------


## Collegekid

She may be eating too fast. I would feed her on a plate or out of a treat dispensing toy like this: PetSafe SlimCat Cat Food Dispenser in Blue at PETCO

It may also be that the diet you are feeding does not agree with her. Dry food is extremely high in carbohydrates, especially the crappy brands like Science Diet, meow mix, iams, etc. Cats are carnivores and their bodies are not designed to handle all of that plant matter so for some cats, their bodies just start rejecting it which is evident in their medical problems. Whether it's vomiting, diarrhea, or their organs beginning to malfunction you begin to see the strain this diet takes on the cat's system. If you can switch your cat over to wet food (preferably a good brand with a lot of meat in it and not a lot of/no grain or potatoes) that would be ideal.

----------


## Lynn

> She may be eating too fast. I would feed her on a plate or out of a treat dispensing toy like this: PetSafe SlimCat Cat Food Dispenser in Blue at PETCO
> 
> It may also be that the diet you are feeding does not agree with her. Dry food is extremely high in carbohydrates, especially the crappy brands like Science Diet, meow mix, iams, etc. Cats are carnivores and their bodies are not designed to handle all of that plant matter so for some cats, their bodies just start rejecting it which is evident in their medical problems. Whether it's vomiting, diarrhea, or their organs beginning to malfunction you begin to see the strain this diet takes on the cat's system. If you can switch your cat over to wet food (preferably a good brand with a lot of meat in it and not a lot of/no grain or potatoes) that would be ideal.


I agree- grain free !
I use :
buffalo blue , Castor & Pollux -ultramax , and wellness (dry and wet) (occasionally royal canine dry)

If you are considering a diet change-change things slowly!  :Smile: 
Cute "girly " kitty !

----------


## Savannah

thanks all. i would but we cant afford the wet food. especailly with how much my cat eats...lol

----------


## Lynn

> thanks all. i would but we cant afford the wet food. especailly with how much my cat eats...lol


Right ! It could break the bank for sure. 
I have grabbed quite a few coupons for different canned cat foods.
If you visit their sites to create a "log on".
ie I got coupons from wellness today. 
Lynn

----------

Savannah

----------

